# Oxalic Acid Vaporizer for Sale



## Jbee6000

Greetings Everyone,

I make these "Oxatreat" Oxalic Acid Vaporizers and they are available at Goodbeeks.com.

Oxalic Acid Vaporizer Features:
+285/300 watt band heaters
+You can treat your bees in the front or back of hive
+Extra thick copper heat vessel
+Designed to heat the outlet tube to over 400f to minimize any chance of clogging
+Electronic temperature controller with electronic relay
+All stainless steal hardware
+Standard 120v 3 prong plug
+High temperature silicone treatment caps

These the are $187 for the base model and $210 for the pro model.

Contact and ordering Info:








GoodBeeks Oxalic Acid Vaporizers


goodbeeks




goodbeeks.com




You can order directly through my website and you can see my reviews on Etsy as well.
Jay Shipley 775-750-8335
1380 N US HWY 95A 1-416
Fernley, NV 89408

Message me with questions and thank you for your interest!

Jay

This is the Pro Model, additional options available on my website.


----------



## username00101

Could you show us a video of how it vaporizes a load of OA?


----------



## Jbee6000

username00101 said:


> Could you show us a video of how it vaporizes a load of OA?





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf0y20t7peMtODss8F0FZZA



I have some videos on my channel and will post another video after I treat my hives this weekend when it is warmer


----------



## Jbee6000

New models on my site - the grip is no slip because it is textured  If it's available on my site that means there is no backlog.
.


----------



## username00101

Looks like an excellent model to me.


----------



## jeetS

Looks like it would be difficult to use on my hives I think the handle being so low would make the bottom of the handle hit the ground and I'd have to tip it down to get into the entrance level...


----------



## crofter

jeetS said:


> Looks like it would be difficult to use on my hives I think the handle being so low would make the bottom of the handle hit the ground and I'd have to tip it down to get into the entrance level...


Ruggggus has offered for sale a model that has the handle coming out the rear of the controller housing, directly opposite and in line with the nozzle. I have made several with the same alignment and find them easy to invert. It is a different look for sure but I find it very functional in use. Form follows function!


----------



## Jbee6000

I just created a new model for beekeepers that have hives low to the ground or on pallets. This model will be available on my online store soon.


----------



## Tim KS

Price?


----------



## Jbee6000

Tim KS said:


> Price?


I sell them for $200 at goodbeeks.com


----------



## username00101

Thanks for doing this, you are doing the Lords work by making these available to beekeepers.
*
HUGE props to @Jbee6000*


----------



## Jbee6000

Thanks everyone for the feedback  I made a few updates over the weekend:

+textured grip has been redesigned and is more comfortable
+power cord now exits the grip so it stays out of the way while treating
+the heat chamber mounting plate has been shortened by 1/2" for better weight balance


----------



## Jbee6000

New! Oxatreat Elite Carbon Fiber Edition
www.goodbeeks.com


----------



## username00101

awesome


----------

